
Chat Bubble Blindness - steve-benjamins
https://www.atlistmaps.com/in-good-company/chat-bubble-blindness
======
979s
Removing an annoying element of the internet, an unprompted hello from a chat
bot, is such a win IMO.

------
steve-benjamins
An Indie Hackers thread about this post was posted on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24059438](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24059438)

This is the original post though.

